# Transfer Express Adds New Halloween Stock Rhinestone Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Add glitz to Halloween novelty shirts and costumes with this collection of scary new stock rhinestone transfers offered by Transfer Express. 

Selections include a design with two bats in clear crystals; a cat in clear and yellow crystals; a pumpkin with a variety of crystals and studs; two ghosts in multicolor crystals, and a spider web with nail heads and silver crystals. 

The 4-by-4 inch rhinestone transfers also can be combined with any screen printed transfer for a multimedia look. Transfers come in packages of five or choose the multipack that includes two of each design for a total of 10 pieces.
They can be adhered to 100% cotton, 100% polyester, or cotton/polyester blended fabrics. There is a $24 minimum order, and all transfers ordered by 3 p.m. E.S.T. ship the same day. 
STAHLS’ Transfer Express is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; e-mail: [email protected] or visit the Web site at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

